# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Prompterin joukkoliikennekuvagalleria

## Prompter

Vihdoin ja viimein sain aikaiseksi purkaa kuvani niille omistettuun galleriaan. HSL-alueen kuvat on järjestetty liikennöitsijöittäin autosarjan mukaan, mutta myöhemmin perustan jokaiselle linjalle oman alikansionsa.

Tässä linkki.

Palautetta, ehdotuksia ja kommentteja otetaan mielellään vastaan!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vihdoin ja viimein sain aikaiseksi purkaa kuvani niille omistettuun galleriaan. HSL-alueen kuvat on järjestetty liikennöitsijöittäin autosarjan mukaan, mutta myöhemmin perustan jokaiselle linjalle oman alikansionsa.
> 
> Tässä linkki.
> 
> Palautetta, ehdotuksia ja kommentteja otetaan mielellään vastaan!


Hienoja kuvia olet ottanut!  :Smile:  Sommittelu toimii ja kuvattava kohde näkyy kaikissa kuvissa hyvin.

----------


## Prompter

> Hienoja kuvia olet ottanut!  Sommittelu toimii ja kuvattava kohde näkyy kaikissa kuvissa hyvin.


Suurkiitos!  :Redface:  

Huomasin muuten selatessani, että minulla näkyy kyllä joidenkin kuvien pikkukuvat vallan mainiosti, mutta täysikokoinen kuva on pelkkää mustaa. Sama toistuu sekä Firefoxilla että Chromella. Esimerkkinä Andersson 55.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Suurkiitos!  
> 
> Huomasin muuten selatessani, että minulla näkyy kyllä joidenkin kuvien pikkukuvat vallan mainiosti, mutta täysikokoinen kuva on pelkkää mustaa. Sama toistuu sekä Firefoxilla että Chromella. Esimerkkinä Andersson 55.


Täällä näkyy ihan kunnolla. Mac OS X 10.8.2 ja Google Chrome.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:17 ----------

Hyvä galleria sinulla on!

Yhden parannuksen keksin tähän: voisit lisätä kuviin niitä tageja eli hakusanoja, niin että löytää heti vaikka kaikki kuvat, joissa on esim. Scala jne.
http://prompter.kuvat.fi/searchresults/8700

----------


## zige94

Hienoja kuvia Prompter!  :Smile:  Kirjanmerkkeihin sunkin sivustosi!

Jos sulla on ongelmia isojen kuvien kanssa niin tyhjennä selaimes välimuisti ja evästeet. (itselläni ollut samanlaisia ongelmia ja kyseinen auttanut) ja sitte päivitä sivu ctrl+f5.

Pieni ehdotus, etenkin junakuvien kohdalla (kun mun mielestä tämä on tärkeää). Kuvatekstissä maininta mikä juna kyseessä  :Smile:  (jos siis vaa tiedät, josset tai on epävarma niin yritän ajan mukaan selvittää puolestasi), esim. kaukojunissa junannumero olisi kiva (lähijunissa mun mielestä riittää vain kirjain, jos se ei kuvasta käy ilmi), ja mahdollisesti kuvauspaikka? :Smile:  (tyyliin ihan Käpylä, Oulunkylä, Kytömaa jne) Paikkaa toivoisin myös muihinkin kuviin, kivahan se on tietää mistä mainio kuva on otettu  :Wink:  (sama myös muille kuvasivustojen pitäjille)

Kaikessa rauhassa kuitenkin. Ettei olisi nuo toivomani (jos siis meinaat ne toteuttaa) liian iso homma, niin pieni määrä kerrallaan  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Mukava nähdä myös muiden ottamia kuvia Tampereelta.  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

> Yhden parannuksen keksin tähän: voisit lisätä kuviin niitä tageja eli hakusanoja, niin että löytää heti vaikka kaikki kuvat, joissa on esim. Scala jne.





> Pieni ehdotus, etenkin junakuvien kohdalla (kun mun mielestä tämä on tärkeää). Kuvatekstissä maininta mikä juna kyseessä (jos siis vaa tiedät, josset tai on epävarma niin yritän ajan mukaan selvittää puolestasi), esim. kaukojunissa junannumero olisi kiva (lähijunissa mun mielestä riittää vain kirjain, jos se ei kuvasta käy ilmi), ja mahdollisesti kuvauspaikka? (tyyliin ihan Käpylä, Oulunkylä, Kytömaa jne) Paikkaa toivoisin myös muihinkin kuviin, kivahan se on tietää mistä mainio kuva on otettu  (sama myös muille kuvasivustojen pitäjille)
> 
> Kaikessa rauhassa kuitenkin. Ettei olisi nuo toivomani (jos siis meinaat ne toteuttaa) liian iso homma, niin pieni määrä kerrallaan


Nyt kun vihdoin ja viimein pääsin taas koneeni ääreen kunnolla, niin olen pistänyt nuo projektit alulle.  :Smile: 




> Mukava nähdä myös muiden ottamia kuvia Tampereelta.


Mukava kuulla kun kelpaa.  :Smile:  Tampereella voisi käydä useamminkin.

----------


## Prompter

Pitkään on hiljaiseloa vietetty, mutta nyt kuvia on lisätty runsain määrin. HSL-alueen bussikuviin on myös päivitetty kuvauspaikka ja bussin linja / siirtoajo / ei linjalla. Tervetuloa selailemaan!

----------


## Prompter

Lisätty kuukausikuvastot. Selaaminen on entistä helpompaa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Prompter

Lisätty 14.5. ja 17.5. räpsäiltyjä otoksia kuukausikuvastoon, alkaen tästä kuvasta. Sarjakohtaiseen kuvastoon päivitykset huomenna.

----------


## Prompter

Toukokuun loput kuvat, alkaen tästä.
Kesäkuun ensimmäiset kuvat, alkaen tästä.

----------


## Prompter

Päivityksiä 10.6. - 12.6.

10.6. tuli tehtyä lyhyt kuvausreissu aamuiseen Hakaniemeen, Itäkeskukseen ja Malmille Karosan ja KriZuun kanssa. Kävin kääntymässä myös Riihimäellä ja Lahdessa, josta mukaan tarttui muutamia junakuvia. Illemmalla bussikuvia tuli lyhyeltä Espoon-reissulta ja Elielinaukiolta. Kuvat alkavat tästä.

11.6. tehty kuvausreissu alkoikin Tikkurilasta. Päivän aikana tuli käytyä ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua. Mukana oli myös eräs toinen harrastaja  :Smile:  Kuvat alkavat tästä. 

Lisätty puuttuvia ja päivitetty parempia kuvia sarjakohtaisiin kansioihin.

Andersson: 13, 58, 59

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne: 707, 905

Helsingin Bussiliikenne: 9808, 9928, 9937, 2, 4, 6, 37 (väliaikainen), 48, 49, 53, 65, 73, 101, 114, 129, 131, 134, 239, 241, 244, 251, 273, 315, 319, 320, 408, 418, 430, 501, 503, 601, 608, 611, 613, 615, 618, 703, 705, 706, 725, 729, 734, 810, 813, 814, 818, 901, 902, 904, 914, 917, 922, 924, 931, 936, 949, 950, 952, 954, 1002, 1005, 1014, 1015, 1018, 1019, 1020, 1021, 1022, 1113 (väliaikainen), 1127, 1132, 1210, 1211, 1216

Nobina Finland: 63, 97, 104, 149, 305, 323, 345, 347, 349, 358, 360, 364, 400, 405, 414, 425, 429, 434, 447, 448, 454, 455, 463, 467, 479, 480, 483, 489, 491, 494, 602, 624, 627, 635, 641, 658, 669, 675, 677, 678, 679, 690, 698 uudessa lime-raidassaan, 699, 713, 719, 721, 728, 729, 730, 731, 735, 737, 739, 743, 747, 750, 754, 758, 759, 764, 774, 775, 776 (Toyota-kokomainokset), 778, 782, 788, 790, 792, 797, 803 (väliaikainen), 804, 810, 817, 839, 855, 857 (väliaikainen), 876, 877

Pohjolan Liikenne: 8, 65, 604, 606, 611, 613, 616, 617, 706, 724, 729, 735, 738, 739, 742, 743, 748, 751, 753, 755, 757, 758, 768, 781, 786, 788, 793, 795, 799 (CHP-939), 801, 805, 807, 811, 822, 828, 830, 850, 866, 871, 872, 882, 899

Tammelundin Liikenne: 5, 22, 26

Veolia Transport: 45, 82, 83, 84, 86, 87, 90, 93, 138, 152, 173, 179, 180, 183, 191, 192, 193, 219, 226, 230, 304, 310, 312, 334, 340, 341, 365, 371, 374, 377, 467, 492, 493, 553, 569, 570, 572 (väliaikainen), 1203, 1214, 1218, 1223, 1224, 1227, 1232, 1233, 1234, 1237, 1239, 1240, 1241, 1242, 1243, 1244, 1249, 1250, 1251, 1254, 1256, 1261, 1262, 1263 (väliaikainen)

Åbergin Linja: 1, 3, 6, 15

Lisäksi tällainen kapistus tuli Hakaniemessä vastaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 11.6. tehty kuvausreissu alkoikin Tikkurilasta. Päivän aikana tuli käytyä ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua. Mukana oli myös eräs toinen harrastaja


Ilmoittaudun.  :Smile:  Linkki minun kuviini löytyy Joonaksen kuvat -ketjusta.

----------


## Karosa

> Mukana oli myös eräs toinen harrastaja


Hmm, mainitsit meidät kaksi mutta et Joonasta, miksi näin?  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hmm, mainitsit meidät kaksi mutta et Joonasta, miksi näin?


Niin, kyllä minut saa mainita asiallisissa yhteyksissä ilman erillisiä lupia.  :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Niin, kyllä minut saa mainita asiallisissa yhteyksissä ilman erillisiä lupia.


Käyttäjänimesi on koko nimesi; olen kuullut säännöistä, että viesteissä ei saa puhutella oikeilla nimillä.

----------


## Karosa

> Käyttäjänimesi on koko nimesi


Asia taitaa olla eri, mikäli henkilö käyttää nimimerkkinään.. En tiedä, kuukanko tarkentanee..  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

Sateinen kuvapläjäys eiliseltä 14.6., alkaen tästä.

Käytyjä paikkoja: Oulunkylä, Pasila, Meilahti, Elielinaukio, Malmi, Viikki ja Rautatientori.


Lisätty uusi tai päivitetty vanha kuva seuraavista busseista:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne: 9852, 9913, 9916, 9919, 7, 15, 17, 20, 35, 56, 62, 66, 113, 125, 235, 306, 401, 403, 411, 421, 426, 618, 821, 824, 825, 903, 913 uusine Mobitec-linjakilpineen, 914, 915, 919, 932, 936, 937, 948, 1006, 1127, 1130

Nobina Finland: 47, 92, 112, 424, 447, 449, 450, 453, 454, 457, 462, 466, 470 ja 474 uusissa tilaajaväreissään, 690, 693, 695, 803

Pohjolan Liikenne: 602, 607, 615, 723, 728, 736, 745, 749, 765, 802, 805, 808, 809, 811, 832, 840

Taksikuljetus: EEI-149

Tammelundin Liikenne: 3, 23

Veolia Transport: 136, 382, 569, 1238, 1254

----------


## Prompter

Kesäinen kollaasi Pääkaupunkiseudulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kesäinen kollaasi Pääkaupunkiseudulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.


Iso ja monipuolinen kokoelma hyviä kuvia!  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

> Iso ja monipuolinen kokoelma hyviä kuvia!


Täytyy itsekin sanoa, että eilisen kuvat onnistuivat hyvin, muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta. Kiitän ja kumarran  :Redface:

----------


## Prompter

Prompterin joukkoliikennekuvagalleria on uudistunut. Samalla osoite vaihtui, uusi osoite on http://prompter.1g.fi/. Tämä tarkoittaa valitettavasti sitä, että vanhat linkit sivustolle eivät toimi.

Selaaminen on nyt entistä helpompaa. Joukkoliikennekuvat on järjestetty selkeämmin - linja-autokansion takaa löytyvät nyt kaikki yritykset. HSL-busseille on yhä myös omat sarjakohtaiset kansionsa. Metro- ja raitiovaunukuvat järjestetään nykyään kaupungin mukaan. Tällä hetkellä metro- ja raitiovaunukuvia on ainoastaan Helsingistä, mutta kuvia on tulossa myös muualta. Myöhemmin lisätään vielä linjakohtaiset kansiot ainakin HSL-alueelle sekä korikuvasto. 

Tervetuloa selailemaan!  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

Eilen 9.7. tuli taas bongailtua, kesäiset tuliaiset Helsingin alueelta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Prompter

Vaihteeksi hieman harmaampia kuvia Oulunkylästä, Pitäjänmäestä ja Töölöstä, alkaen tästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vaihteeksi hieman harmaampia kuvia Oulunkylästä, Pitäjänmäestä ja Töölöstä, alkaen tästä.


http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...3/IMG_0486.JPG
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...3/IMG_3848.JPG

Heh, oltiin näköjään ihan korttelin päässä toisistamme kuvaamassa samaan aikaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Prompter

Sivuston päivityksien päivittäminen tänne on jäänyt vähäksi aikaa, mutta korjataan asia tässä:

Kuvia pääkaupunkiseudulta 13.7.
15.7. Helsingissä otettuja kuvia.
Kuvia pikavisiiltiltä Kemin ja Haaparannan kautta Luulajaan 16.7.
Sekalaisia kuvia Helsingistä, mm. ratikasta 6X ja ratikkakorvauksista 4X ja 8X 20.7.
Pieni kuvapaketti Itä-Helsingistä ja Etelä-Espoosta 22.7.
Kuvia Lappeenrannasta ja Imatralta 26.7.
Sekalainen kuvapaketti pääkaupunkiseudulta 29.7.

----------


## Prompter

Elokuun alun otoksia, sekä dokumentointia liikennöintikauden vaihtumisesta: http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...3/Elokuu+2013/ (11.8. alkaen toistaiseksi kuvat on otettu vanhalla järjestelmäkamerarungolla uuden rungon huollon vuoksi, siksi epälooginen kuvanumerointijärjestys)

----------


## Prompter

Pikavisiitti Lahteen, Tikkurilaan ja Malmille tuotti reilut viitisenkymmentä kuvaa, jotka ovat nähtävissä tästä alkaen.

----------


## Prompter

Lämpöisen ja aurinkoisen kesäpäivän tunnelmia reitillä Käpylä-Malmi-Pukinmäki-Pasila-Elielinaukio-Rautatientori-Hakaniemi-Itäkeskus: alkaen tästä.

----------


## Nak

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...3/IMG_2474.JPG

Tässä on hienosti onnistunut kuva, kun bussi on paikallaan, mutta tausta näyttää liikkuvan  :Redface:

----------


## Prompter

> http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...3/IMG_2474.JPG
> 
> Tässä on hienosti onnistunut kuva, kun bussi on paikallaan, mutta tausta näyttää liikkuvan


Kiitos!  :Smile:  

Noin pimeällä päinvastainen vaihtoehto olisi vielä vähän aikaa sitten ollut todennäköisempi...

----------


## Prompter

Syyskuun kuvaukset polkaistu käyntiin: 

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli.../Syyskuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Syyskuun kuvaukset polkaistu käyntiin: 
> 
> http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli.../Syyskuu+2013/


Hienoja kuvia Länsiväylältä!

----------


## Prompter

> Hienoja kuvia Länsiväylältä!


Kiitos! Manuaaliasetukset tekevät ihmeitä  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

20.9 otettuja kuvia Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalta ja Keravalta alkaen tästä.
23.9 otettuja kuvia Käpylä-Oulunkylä-Kalasatama -akselilta, tästä.

----------


## Prompter

Muutama uusi kuva Puistolasta tältä päivältä.

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...3/IMG_2089.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Pitkään hiljaiseloa viettäneeseen galleriaani on lisätty kuvia joulukuulta. Muutamia Tampereelta ja suurempi kuvasatsi eilisestä Helsingistä päättyvine liikennöintisopimuksineen. Klik

----------


## Prompter

Kuvia 2.1.2014 Helsingistä ja Tapiolasta alkaen tuosta:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_2868.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Uusia kuvia lisätty 

- Lokakuulta Turusta
- Marraskuulta vähän erikoisempia kuvia Helsingistä
- Joulukuulta mm. Nobinan Klovin varikolta.

----------


## Prompter

Pieni kuvauskierros talvisessa kantakaupungissa tuotti toistakymmentä kuvaa, olkaa hyvät: 

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_3249.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Uusia kuvia mm. Herttoniemestä, Tammisalosta ja Roihuvuoresta:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_3436.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Helmikuun kuvaukset käynnistetty:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_3527.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Tuhti joukkoliikennekuvapaketti mm. Helsingin Keskustasta, Kansallismuseolta ja Latokartanosta:

alkaen tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuhti joukkoliikennekuvapaketti


Paljon hyviä kuvia!

----------


## Prompter

> Paljon hyviä kuvia!


Kiitosta vain!  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

Keväinen kuvapaketti ympäri Helsinkiä kiertäen:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_4343.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Kuvia tämänpäiväiseltä Kuopion-reissulta alkaen tuosta:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_4545.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Pieni huhtikuun kuvailun aloittanut kuvapläjäys Riihimäeltä ja Lahdesta, olkaa hyvä:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_4649.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Lauantaisia kuvia suurimmaksi osaksi SRS:n kevätajelulta:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_4806.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Muutamia kuvia mm. Turuntien busseista Leppävaaran alueella:

http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_5177.JPG

----------


## Prompter

Sunnuntaisia, aurinkoisia kuvia HSL-alueelta ja tiistaisia, harmaita Kotkasta: http://prompter.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoli...4/IMG_5391.JPG

----------

